

Microsoft Planning to Implement Kinect-like Features in Windows 8 - Indyan
http://www.beingmanan.com/wp/2010/06/screenshots-kinects-windows-8-implementation/

======
rbanffy
Two things come to my mind.

1st is that it seems a bit early in Windows 7's life for Microsoft to start
promoting vaporware for the next version. I would prefer to see WinFS
finished. Or, at least, something that brought NTFS into current times.

And the second things is that waking up a computer on ambient
movement/proximity sensor and using face recognition to... recognize the user
seem a little bit too obvious to be patentable.

